# GUIYANG | Hengfeng Guiyang Center | 380m | 1247ft | 233m x 2 | 766ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | 221m x 2 | 724ft x 2 | 179m | 55 fl | 145m | 45 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.gygh.gov.cn/art/2012/3/27/art_19722_481904.html
http://www.mt-ao.com/products_detail/&productId=e353d0e7-8659-478d-b316-f72bf641957d.html
http://guizhou.house.sina.com.cn/news/2013-11-13/09243719395.shtml

Allegedly 1x77 floors and 2x67 floors. But the only real info is that the main tower will be around 350m.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

another great sized project for the city, guiyang is on a roll! it has so many great towers, hope this one will also get a nice design. i wonder how all these proposed and the U/C twins will all look together, i do not even know if it is one big area being devellopped or if everything is widely spread around the city.

btw the main tower is mixed use (hotel+office) and the two shorter ones are both residential. with 67 floors residential the buildings are likely to come short of a supertall.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By qrx12340


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so demo is finished and site is clear, might be considered prep soon, just where are the machines .


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice name........


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
agree, i'm a nut for astronomy and "Nebula" is a cool name for a company


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Change to prep


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> agree, i'm a nut for astronomy and "Nebula" is a cool name for a company


I like the name especially the companies, but then the Electrical Appliance part is a bit weird though.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

whenever we have "redevelopment" in the name, it is not the official name of the project, but rather what the name was before the project. like in chicago old post office redevelopment, we have no name for the new project so we describe what was there before, so the location is clear.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Guiyang Prudential Center 348.9 m. 80 fl.*

by The power of example SQ


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

DAMN! 5 new +200m skyscrapers for the city! Guiyang is on fire!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome update! What a massive project


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Believe in yourself via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Gewusuoya via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Gewusuoya


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xunli1987111 via qrx12340 and Gewusuoya via Tokugawa holy days


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by liyu520dj via qrx12340


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Puppetgeneral said:


> Very nice name........


Very jazzy. In a refrigerator-freezer sort of way.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Gewusuoya


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Believe in yourself via *Tokugawa holy days*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter *via qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 德川圣天
 *Tokugawa holy days*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Colors Of The Wind via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Believe in yourself via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that diamond building :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Gewusuoya  via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Alex and xunli via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL Shooter via *Colors Of The Wind 0528*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Do we have a final rendering?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Munwon said:


> Do we have a final rendering?


Very difficult question. The buildings in Guiyang, change its shape in motion. :nuts::lol:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by liyu520dj via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

风之彩 2016-9-11 via *The power of example SQ*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Prudential Center Guiyang*

by Colors Of The Wind 0528


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.cscec4b1.com.cn/show.asp?id=3770

380 m.
Official name: *Prudential Center Guiyang*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lets hope for a fantastic design


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## log0008 (Dec 5, 2014)

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by  LOL Shooter  via *qrx12340*

*10.14.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by liyu520dj  via * qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

oscillation said:


> http://www.cscec4b1.com.cn/show.asp?id=3770
> 
> 380 m.
> Official name: *Prudential Center Guiyang*


:banana::banana:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2004)

oscillation said:


> by LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*


Anyone else notice the mobile crane that has toppled backwards in this photo?


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

abc said:


> Anyone else notice the mobile crane that has toppled backwards in this photo?


Holy crap! Nice catch. Yikes!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

What's the huge tower next to this plot? Check this render: http://www.cngjg.com/zixun/xingye/2016/0329/285006.html


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

I do not know for so tall neighbor. Perhaps is only drawing. :?:dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

z0rg said:


> What's the huge tower next to this plot? Check this render: http://www.cngjg.com/zixun/xingye/2016/0329/285006.html


Guiyang Cultural Plaza


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL Shooter  via *qrx12340*


----------



## Strykr (Sep 3, 2012)

This is an ugly city.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

but that diamond shape building is gorgeous


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by  LOL Shooter via *qrx12340*



















*2x258m*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

..........


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风之彩0528
 *Wind of the color 0528*

*02.01.2017*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Feb 11 by lol


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by  LOL Shooter via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Gewusuoya via *qrx12340*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what is the final design?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

KillerZavatar said:


> what is the final design?


*The name, the height, the rendering.
*

http://www.cscec4b1.com.cn/show.asp?id=3770

380 m. 2x259m 3x215m 2x170m.
Official name: *Prudential Center Guiyang*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

one project, we get 1 supertall and 5 skyscrapers. Good deal!


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Guiyang is BOOOOOOOMING; probably the most improved city in China of the last few years


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Guiyang is my new favorite city! Pure Sci-fi


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Check this album by gaoloumi: http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2799792

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jul 9, 2013)

it seems nanning and guiyang are in a competition as to: who can be more insane!! both peripheral boom cities near the southern border locked in mountainous terrain, destined to become the next Hong Kongz!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

ilovecoffee said:


> it seems nanning and guiyang are in a competition as to: who can be more insane!! both peripheral boom cities near the southern border locked in mountainous terrain, destined to become the next Hong Kongz!


 It depends on your definition of "near" .By most people's definition Gui Yang is not near the southern border if you are referring to the land border with Vietnam either in terms of distance or convenience. Nanning however is another matter , from there it's easily accessible.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by LOL is bigger via *The power of example SQ*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by  刘燕 * Liu Yan* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 榜样的力量SQ
 *The power of example SQ*
*06.21.2017*
by *贵阳主持人阿浩*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Morton  via *qrx12340*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-10 by 格乌索亚


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 393 677 467









by qrx12340


















by zwei33457383


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by fghytrksd via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by fghytrksd


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

31-08-2017 by fghytrksd via qrx12340 








28-08-2017 by 擦擦擦 via qrx12340 

















http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=741975&extra=&page=121


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 林晨 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 刘燕 Liu Yan











by fghytrksd via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 贵阳群 via* 榜样的力量SQ*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Liu Yan


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Liu Yan


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

:dunno:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风之彩0528 *Wind of the color 0528*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so now it has 350m twin towers instead? It would make sense though, apparently buildings over 350m need an extra step of approval in china, while for buildings shorter than 350m it is enough to get the local government to approve the building. (or so i have heard)

oh nevermind i misread the diagram, the diagram shows the comaprison between new and old design


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 刘燕 *Liu Yan*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by fghytrksd
 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol shooter via *qrx12340*










by xwave


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
林晨 *Lin Chen* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by luoxiong


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
小干妈 via *qrx12340*










by rusvin










by* lol* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风之彩0528

*260m*


















by 格乌索亚0528 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by siamatt


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin

*8.8*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风之彩0528 *Wind color 0528*

*topped out*














































by 风之彩 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by x7jing


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xwave


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin

*8.26*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-03 by rusvin


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 贵筑凌云 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lol via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin

*9.15*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by uh58


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by luoxiong


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 六度林城 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by inna_Chinese_bl

*23-6-2019*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by siamatt










by PONY云山


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by qrx12340

*~55fl*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 阿兰诺迦

*58fl*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xwave


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风之彩0528


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin





























by siamatt











by 
寒江雪 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin


----------



## dilannsQ (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah, it's been completely different couple of years ago.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by rusvin


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by luoxiong


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

2019-10-09








2019-10-10








2019-10-11








http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=741975&extra=page%3D1&page=249


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 丶尧


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xwave


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 天宝时代舞人间

2020/05/30

Perimeter- 72fl
the core~ 74-75fl of 78fl












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by xwave*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^
the first photo is perfect, because shows all buildings


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by PinkMix

posted today: 2020/06/08














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by rusvin

76-77fl
















by PinkMix














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 路人张 via **风之彩0528*

*













*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 丶尧














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by  蜀黍 via qrx12340 

7.30














*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

16 Aug









untitled by Pink Sheung on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 21









贵阳崛起 by 方映nic on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-24 by 贵阳北站


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-20 by rusvin


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 19 by rusvin


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 23









筑城晚霞 by 零零柒 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-25 by siamatt


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 08 by 简单就好


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风之彩0528

2020/11/21

















*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait so is this the Guiyang WTC or the Hengfeng Guiyang Center?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Wait so is this the Guiyang WTC or the Hengfeng Guiyang Center?


On the Skyscraper Center it's listed as Hengfeng Guiyang Center.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by siamatt

11.29





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

...... I must stop posted after weed.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oscillation said:


> The first page of the main thread:
> Two renderings, but imo no matches with current situation.
> 
> [snip]


yes I asked because I thought it didn't match either.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Is the final height 380m or 348.9m ?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

KillerZavatar said:


> Is the final height 380m or 348.9m ?


* 380*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oscillation said:


> * 380*


can you repost a source so that i can change the Skyscraper page data? Skyscrapercenter is wrong then.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 塵雲 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Even 380m. is not official height. Definitely is tall than 350m compared with other buildings, for example both 260 meters twins on the right side. 380 meters according gaoloumi.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oscillation said:


> Even 380m. is not official height. Definitely is tall than 350m compared with other buildings, for example both 260 meters twins on the right side. 380 meters according gaoloumi.


ok thanks, yes i agree it looks that way, then i'll have to wait for skyscrapercenter to update first.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by snowvip via qrx12340





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Sunset at Guiyang by Qianyu Zhang on 500px.com









GREY by Qianyu Zhang on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 8:*








筑城日落 by Juchao Ban on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Pffff, all 300+ even 200+ in this city, looks like are on hold since 6-8 months ( graaaah)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the core looks topped out, in my opinion


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

oscillation said:


> Pffff, all 300+ even 200+ in this city, looks like are on hold since 6-8 months ( graaaah)


Yeah, looks like they over built big time here. I call is Wuxi syndrome. Though Wuxi looks to be back at it again.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Munwon said:


> Yeah, looks like they over built big time here. I call is Wuxi syndrome. Though Wuxi looks to be back at it again.


Why not call it Mainland China Syndrome? Take a look at most of the major cities in China and you'll see at least 2 or 3 naked buildings over 200 meters!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Munwon said:


> Yeah, looks like they over built big time here. I call is Wuxi syndrome. Though Wuxi looks to be back at it again.


I do not know, but currently 6x300+ are u/c and in the same time are on hold. No any updates on gaoloumi. Even 412 meters tall building still without glass on the top left corner. Strange....


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 13:*








晴日 by WYT🕢 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, post closer photos


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 咕噜噜 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 25









天上有只火凤凰 by 平先生 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 28









近年来发展迅速的城市贵阳，再不是人们昔日记忆的贫穷无名小城 by 吴东俊 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 12:*








落日余晖 by 布达 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 27 by 天宝时代舞人间


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the core looks topped out


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> the core looks topped out


It has been for a while


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 阿兰诺迦 on Gaoloumi:*









*By 天宝时代舞人间 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 12 by 风之彩0528


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

TO?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks thick


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 21 by 风之彩0528


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 08 by 天宝时代舞人间


















October 08 by rusvin


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 20 by 天宝时代舞人间


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The sides of the tower look like they are curved inwards near the top.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like monolitic shape buildings


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> The sides of the tower look like they are curved inwards near the top.


Yes, not just a boring box design


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice photo brought by kanye, seems very cloudy, somehow this building was shining.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 23









贵阳火车站附近这个城区地块大改造未来二三年将呈现崭新面貌 by 吴东俊 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 25 by rusvin


















October 26 by siamatt


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

TOPPED OUT!!!!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the crown's shape remains a mistery


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 18 by 天宝时代舞人间


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 风之彩0528 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 31 by 承诺归位91


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 14 by 承诺归位91


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 承诺归位91 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 7:*








贵阳闪电中的夜景 by Paul Liang on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 10:*








多云天空下的建筑景观 by 思路 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is it still slow? I like this one because it is almost a 400-meter building


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 02 by qrx12340


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 13 by 承诺归位91


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the cladding is rising fast


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Three excellent aerial screenshots capturing the Guiyang Hengfeng Tower from around a week ago. 
Cladding installation is continuing to progress well towards completion.


https://www.ixigua.com/7112380129195754025?logTag=fc279957cc617e1f3054


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-04 by 风之彩0528


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cladding rising fast


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 承诺归位91 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 04 by 承诺归位91


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I see the cladding got slower. this building has a old wtc vibes 
the old wtc was only 37 meters taller


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

【多彩新论】读懂“动”与“静”的守望相助 - 当代先锋网 - 评论


　　惠书敬悉，莫逆于心。从一封致市民的公开信刷屏朋友圈，赢得网民纷纷嘉许点赞，到这座城“静态管理”切换从容有度，持续保持着市政管理、公共服务等机能的高效运转，城与人的尊重宽怀，“动”与“静”的勠力同心，让我们对打赢这场疫情防控攻坚战满怀信心。王兴峰摄　　“真正静下来，才能很快动起来！”“动”则联防联



www.ddcpc.cn


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-11 by 承诺归位91


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, is the cladding on hold?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 30 by 浪浪呀


----------

